# Siêu vòng 1 Liễu Nham lộ ảnh nóng



## Ảnh girl xinh (27 Tháng sáu 2012)

20/6, một loạt hình hậu trường nóng bỏng của nhân vật nữ chính đã được hé lộ và trong đó, Liễu Nham gần như khỏa thân hoàn toàn để ghi hình cảnh tắm gợi cảm.*Nụ hôn màn ảnh đầu tiên của “Nữ thần gợi cảm”*








_Cảnh hôn trên cầu thang đầy táo bạo của Liễu Nham và Tống Ninh
_
Trong loạt ảnh hậu trường mới được tiết lộ, Liễu Nham cùng với đồng nghiệp Tống Ninh đã có phân đoạn khóa môi nồng nàn. Theo giới thiệu, trong phim hai người vào vai cặp tình nhân “thanh mai trúc mã”, quen biết từ khi còn học tiểu học.Nhớ lại cảnh quay đặc biệt này, người đẹp _Họa bích_ cho biết: “Nụ hôn nồng nàn đó được ghi hình trên bậc cầu thang của một khách sạn. Lúc đó xung quanh có hơn 20 người đứng cạnh theo dõi chúng tôi. Mọi người nghĩ rằng tôi rất táo bạo khi diễn cảnh nhạy cảm; thế nhưng trên thực tế tôi chưa từng diễn những cảnh va chạm cơ thể thực sự. Chính vì thế mà khi nhập vai mới tôi đã khá hồi hộp và chưa quen…”.







_Bên cạnh đó, siêu vòng 1 còn có cảnh tắm khỏa thân lấy hình từ phía sau rất sexy
_
Ngoài ra, công tác lồng tiếng hậu kỳ cũng mang đến cho *Liễu Nham* kỷ niệm thú vị: “Vì thiếu kinh nghiệm nên mỗi lần làm lại các tiếng động phát ra lúc ái ân, tôi rất ngại ngùng và không thể thực hiện được. Mãi sau này khi giám chế sản xuất Trần Quả “ra tay” giúp đỡ - mô phỏng, ví dụ ngữ âm, trạng thái đó… thì tôi mới hoàn thành được nhiệm vụ”.Khi được hỏi về cảnh ái ân đầu tiên trên màn ảnh, Liễu Nham hài hước nói: “Tống Ninh đẹp trai như vậy, cũng coi như tôi không quá thiệt thòi nhỉ?”.*Ê kíp đầu tư mạnh cho hình ảnh nhân vật*







_Liễu Nham có cơ hội thỏa sức khoe vòng 1 gợi cảm trong phim mới
_
Trong kịch bản ban đầu, vai diễn của Liễu Nham được bố trí là cung Nhân Mã. Sau đó, theo ý muốn của “siêu vòng 1”, đạo diễn đã chuyển nhân vật này thành cung Hổ Cáp (cho hợp với miêu tả tính cách). Ngoài ra, để thể hiện nét gợi cảm của phụ nữ cung tuổi này, đoàn làm phim đã mời công ty thiết kế trang phục cho Lady Gaga hợp tác, cho ra đời những bộ cánh vừa sexy vừa nổi loạn.Những đãi ngộ ưu ái này khiến Liễu Nham vô cùng hài lòng khi tham gia diễn xuất bộ phim này. Người đẹp cho biết: “Tôi tin rằng các bạn sẽ phải toát mồ hôi khi ngồi trong rạp. Hãy chờ xem tôi dự đoán đúng không nhé”.


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Những mỹ nhân tha hồ khoe cái khủng của mình, nếu là đàn ông thì thường sẽ khoe cái gì nhỉ


----------

